# Buon fottuto Natale



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2014)

Siamo arrivati a casa adesso.





Sto mUorendo.




E domani si replica.

Mi affogherò in una vasca piena di Chanel.
Ho deciso.

Testamento tebano

Le mie ciglia finte le lascio a Disi, le mutande conformate per le chiappe prensili a Sbri, con cui condivido le chiappe che inglobano tutto.
A Min la mia collezione di accendini accendi scoregge, cosi ogni volta che suo marito loffa nel letto lei, dandogli fuoco (alla loffa, non al marito) si ricorderà di me.
Al Tuba lascio la mia collezione di schifezze, comprendente in parecchi esemplari di anelli d' avorio accuratamente catalogati e conservati sotto vuoto per preservarne aroma e consistenza.
A Nausicaa lascio tutte le password delle mie mail e ovviamente quella del blog di nudo, sperando che continui a farlo vivere.
Cavolo.
Devo lasciare un sacco di cose ad un sacco di gente e...
Non ce la posso fare.
Notte.

Sono sempre da smartphone, chiss che diavolo ho scritto:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ah ah ah ah ah ma eri con la famiglia napule' ? ti leggo distrutta  buon natale di ripresa allora :babbo:


----------



## disincantata (26 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie Tebe, un bel pensiero, le userei, le tua ciglia finte, in occasioni davvero davvero speciali,  con dedica. 

Auguri.


----------



## Alessandra (26 Dicembre 2014)

sopravissuta?


----------

